# Dateiennamen versenden



## Pazzi (24. Mrz 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich sitze gerade an einem Projekt und komme nicht weiter. Als Teil eines Spieles habe ich eine Netzwerkverbindung zwischen Host und Client hergestellt und einen Input und einen Output-Stream geöffnet. Auf beiden Rechnern läuft ein im Grunde gleiches Programm (nur dass der eine halt der Host und der andere der Client ist). Nun soll es möglich sein, dass der Host Variablen beim Client aktualisieren kann und andersrum.

Meine Überlegung war, für jeden Datentyp zwei Methoden zu erstellen: Eine für das versenden und eine für das empfangen. Die Methode zum Versenden habe ich schon, die sieht so aus:


```
public void sendBool (String Name, Boolean Wert)
	{
		try {
			output.writeBytes("Bool");
			output.writeBytes(Name);
			output.writeBoolean(Wert);
		} catch (IOException e) {
			System.out.println("Konnnte die Variable nicht versenden");
		}
		
	}
```
Es werden drei verschiedene Informationen gesendet:
1) Was für ein Datentyp wird verschickt.
2) Wie heißt der Datentyp.
3) Welchen Wert hat er.


Auf der anderen Seite soll erst die erste information eingelesen werden. Per if-Bedinung soll dann entschieden werden "Aha, eine Booleanvariable, mach das und das". Das werde ich wohl noch hinbekommen. Beim nächsten Schritt bleibe ich aber hängen. 

Aus dem String "Name" soll abgeleitet werden, welche Variable verändert werden muss, und da hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll. Kann mir da jemand helfen oder gibt es vllt sogar eine andere/einfachere Lösung für mein Vorhaben? Bin was Networking angeht noch Anfänger.

Liebe Grüße, Pazzi


----------



## Sempah (24. Mrz 2011)

Wäre mit Reflection möglich, aber schau dir mal lieber RMI an.


----------



## Pazzi (24. Mrz 2011)

Mir rennt ein wenig die Zeit weg^^" Könntest du mir sagen, in was man sich schneller einarbeiten kann?

LG, Pazzi


----------



## Sempah (24. Mrz 2011)

RMI wäre die "saubere" Wahl.

Denke kannst dich in beides relativ fix einarbeiten.


----------



## Pazzi (24. Mrz 2011)

Ich kann als Gast nirgendwo auf "Danke" klicken aber wenn ich es könnte, würde ich es^^


----------

